# Got Java Moss to Trade



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got given a huge clump(basketball size) of Java Moss. I have plenty to go around. All I'm asking for is to trade for clippings/starters in return. They can be of anything for the aquarium: plants, moss, duckweed, etc. I'm not picky.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, but all the moss is gone.


----------

